# Chinese food



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I ate Chinese food, Orange Chicken and Kung Pao Beef, both had red chilis in them, and I ate all of the red chilis







and I swear, I am swollen...and the place, called Fortune Cookie, doesn't put any MSG or other stuff in the food. Bad reaction...I never learn my lesson!







I love spicy food but should never eat it!!!!!







Stubborn







Stubborn







Stubborn!

Do any of you have any sort of reaction like this...my stomach has swollen to almost twice its size... :new_Eyecrazy: 

~Elegant


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Dec 2 2004, 03:17 AM
> *I ate Chinese food, Orange Chicken and Kung Pao Beef, both had red chilis in them, and I ate all of the red chilis
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i dont have bad reactions to spicy food, i dont like spicy food !! its too spicy and it feels like my mouth is gonna burn !!!
(im really not a korean!! koreans LOVE spicy stuff but i dont..)


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Poor girl, sounds uncomfortable!  No I haven't ever had a reaction like that before. I LOVE spicey food


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mee--You're so not korean







! Do you not like kimchee?

Elegant--You're from Southern Cali? Dude! Quit eating them fake chinese food and go to a REAL chinese place where they serve DIM SUM! MMMMMM MMMMMM GOOOD. You, Mee (not me but the wanna be korean LOL), and Dr. cathy and whoever from Cali should all go. It gives new meaning to chinese food. Some of the stuff is weird though, even to me. You ever heard of people knawing one marinaded chicken's feet? LOL YUCK

MEE-I WUBS YA LOL


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 2 2004, 11:58 AM
> *You ever heard of people knawing one marinaded chicken's feet?  LOL  YUCK
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19888*


[/QUOTE]

eeewwwww


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 2 2004, 09:58 AM
> *Mee--You're so not korean
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
What the fudge is Dim Sum? I LLLLLOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEE chinese food, but I would like to eat some authentic chinese food...I think









I love CA rolls (sushi), but I don't think I could eat the real, hard core raw fish...hmmm...not appetizing to me at all :lol: 

Yah, we should all get together...where do you suggest...say, Saturday?







Your place or do you want to freeze your butt of here in CA...30 degrees over here at night in Southern California!!!!! Ice on the roofs, grass, cars...unfreakin believeable...oh yeah, chinese food. :new_Eyecrazy: 

I woke up swollen too...my top lip was huge and my cheeks were swollen...I called in sick this morning at around 7:15 am and called for a sub, made sub plans, and now I am at home looking like a freak!!!









Poor me!

Oh, and about the chicken knawing...nope, never heard of it  

~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I dont know exactly what the words "dim sum" mean, but it's Chinese Breakfast. In the restaurants, you have these people who wheel out a big cart full of food. *mouth is watering as I type this* When they come by your table you point to what you want. I believe the prices are NOT bad at all. It's been a couple years for me.

Raw sushi is an aquired taste







. I use to gag thinking about eating raw fish. LOL I love the raw squid and scallops and salmon. mmmmmmm

Don't let the Chicken feet scare ya. What culture doesn't have crazy food? Hot dogs are nasty!!!! I eat it anyway LOL. I like it nasty AHAHAHAH jk jk jk

I WISH I could meet up with you Californians







. I'm in TN. I swear if I lived in Cali, I'd gain so much weight. Dont know if you want to go on a weekend. It may be a few hrs weight. lol. I'll have to ask my BF where it's located at. I'm sure there are many, but the one I go to is just so freakin good! It's in Alhambra. If you go though, don't expect it to be like ordinary chinese food. For example, chinese don't really eat with sweet and sour sauce. At least that's why my chinese friend told me LOL.

Anyway, sorry about your swollen up issue. I have weird allergy attacks. I never know when it'll happen which pisses me off. At least you know you'll get all freakishly swollen which is when you eat spicy food. For me, it just hits me from left field or something. My eyes would get swollen shut! Its sooooo freakishly freaky! I use to have a picture on my computer. You wouldn't want to see it anyway...It'll break your monitor. But I would describe what I look like as an ALIEN...with it's eyes closed. hehehe. My eyes would be swollen down to my cheeks. It happen to me at a night club too. Must be dirty or something :/


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Dec 2 2004, 01:07 PM
> *Your place or do you want to freeze your butt of here in CA...30 degrees over here at night in Southern California!!!!!  Ice on the roofs, grass, cars...unfreakin believeable...oh yeah, chinese food.  :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19894*


[/QUOTE]


We are lucky if it gets up to 30 degrees here in Michigan!








Hope you start to feel better!


----------



## Kaley (Sep 28, 2004)

Im not a fan of any Asian food ... rather have Latin Food


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant+Dec 2 2004, 01:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the fudge is Dim Sum? I LLLLLOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEEEEE chinese food, but I would like to eat some authentic chinese food...I think









I love CA rolls (sushi), but I don't think I could eat the real, hard core raw fish...hmmm...not appetizing to me at all :lol: 

Yah, we should all get together...where do you suggest...say, Saturday?







Your place or do you want to freeze your butt of here in CA...30 degrees over here at night in Southern California!!!!! Ice on the roofs, grass, cars...unfreakin believeable...oh yeah, chinese food. :new_Eyecrazy: 

I woke up swollen too...my top lip was huge and my cheeks were swollen...I called in sick this morning at around 7:15 am and called for a sub, made sub plans, and now I am at home looking like a freak!!!









Poor me!

Oh, and about the chicken knawing...nope, never heard of it  

~Elegant
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19894
[/B][/QUOTE]
This is the mother in me speaking...call your doctor. Sounds like you may have had an allergic reaction to something in the food. Chilis shouldn't cause swelling like you described. I am very allergic to strawberries and my lips swell, my tounge gets puffy and my cheeks turn bright red and look like I've got cotton balls in them. You need to get this checked out because if it is an allergy, your next reaction could cause a very life threatening situation.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Dec 2 2004, 07:57 PM
> *This is the mother in me speaking...call  your doctor.  Sounds like you may have had an allergic reaction to something in the food.  Chilis shouldn't cause swelling like you described.  I am very allergic to strawberries and my lips swell, my tounge gets puffy and my cheeks turn bright red and look like I've got cotton balls in them.  You need to get this checked out because if it is an allergy, your next reaction could cause a very life threatening situation.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19977*


[/QUOTE]

Elegant, I agree with Saltymalty..... this sounds like a bad allergic reaction. Perhaps the doc will suggest something like Benedryl to calm your body.....this is not a benign reaction to the spicyness of the food....


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I'm fine now...







but, I am getting sick...a chest cold probably, and my chest hurts inside...









Thank you for your concern...unfortunately, I am one of those people who don't go to the doctors much :new_Eyecrazy:









~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Elegant--I think you may want to go see a doctor just to get some medication. My allergies has gotten worse! It use to just be the eyes. Then my whole body had hives and then sometimes my throat feels funny and I have a lil hard time breathing.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 2 2004, 12:58 PM
> *Mee--You're so not korean
> 
> 
> ...


actually, NOPE i dont like kimcheeeee

it smells funky too..smells like fart...i hated it when i was in school and whenever someone opened their lunch box, kimchee fart smell will be vibrating all over the classroom..yuck !!! 




> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 2 2004, 12:58 PM
> *MEE-I WUBS YA LOL
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

awwwww

u love me lots???

me tooo ~























and ELEGANT !! go to the hospital !!!!!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I love Chinese and Korean food. Not the super-hot kind, though. And I love Kim-chee but I admit its an acquired taste. 

Once I inadvertantly chewed down on a dried red pepper and kept chewing it because it was tough until suddenly my eyes bugged out and my mouth exploded! I spent the next 35 minutes holding ice water in my mouth, unable to move otherwise, until the water warmed and I filled my mouth with more ice water until the burning finally ceased. My lunch companions ate merrily along while I suffered and starved!







I thought I was going to die......

So, I don't think the red pepper caused Elegant's reaction either and I echo SaltyMalty......get yourself checked anyway even though you feel better because SOMETHING caused a strong reaction and it could be life-threatening next time.

SO GO! :excl: :excl: :excl: :excl: :excl:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 3 2004, 04:06 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

GOOODNEESSSS! First Crusty Pizza, now Kimchee Fart. You're YUCKI!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 3 2004, 11:22 AM
> *GOOODNEESSSS!  First Crusty Pizza, now Kimchee Fart.  You're YUCKI!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i'll behave from now on


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 3 2004, 12:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll behave from now on








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20118
[/B][/QUOTE]

LIAR!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 3 2004, 03:54 PM
> *LIER!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20169*


[/QUOTE]

what is a LIER???

r u trying to say LIAR ????

hahahaha


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

TEEHEE...thank god for the edit button! LOL


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 3 2004, 02:58 PM
> *TEEHEE...thank god for the edit button! LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20174*


[/QUOTE]

Don't you just love that button?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 3 2004, 03:58 PM
> *TEEHEE...thank god for the edit button! LOL
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20174*


[/QUOTE]

BUTTERCLOUD NORIKO !!!!!!!!!!

U ARE SUCH A CHEATER !!!!!!!!!!!!!

















WOOOO HOOOO

IM USING ALL CAPS !!!!!! WILL I BE KICKED OUT OF THIS FORUM?????


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Dec 3 2004, 03:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you just love that button?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20175
[/B][/QUOTE]

YEP YEP, Ms. Mee thinks she's so darn smart when she corrects me. Hey Mee! You think you're smarter than me!?!?! I'll B**** slap you back to Korea, foo! LOL


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 3 2004, 04:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

YEP YEP, Ms. Mee thinks she's so darn smart when she corrects me. Hey Mee! You think you're smarter than me!?!?! I'll B**** slap you back to Korea, foo! LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20179
[/B][/QUOTE]




















































ur so mean...


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Dec 3 2004, 03:04 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






















































ur so mean...








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20180
[/B][/QUOTE]
I Ruffs you!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 3 2004, 04:05 PM
> *I Ruffs you!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

sorry...

i no good english..










what does "i ruffs u" mean??? 

me no understand


----------



## bulilitsdad (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Dec 3 2004, 11:24 AM
> *I love Chinese and Korean food.  Not the super-hot kind, though.  And I love Kim-chee but I admit its an acquired taste.
> 
> Once I inadvertantly chewed down on a dried red pepper and kept chewing it because it was tough until suddenly my eyes bugged out and my mouth exploded!  I spent the next 35 minutes holding ice water in my mouth, unable to move otherwise, until the water warmed and I filled my mouth with more ice water until the burning finally ceased.  My lunch companions ate merrily along while I suffered and starved!
> ...


[/QUOTE]







Next time, Drink Milk. It helps neutralize the acids. Ling is from the Philippines and she loves everything so hot that the smell makes me cry...worst than tear gas.







Anyway, one of her favorite past times is to cook something and try to get me to taste it, knowing that I'll drink a gallon of milk afterwards. To her, that's lots of fun





















For me its pain going down and then later when it comes out








I'll also swear that the more something stinks, the better they like it...Kimshee, bagoon (salted,fermented Anchovys or shrimp), dried fish, ...I could go on for days.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Mike you forgot cheese, it stinks too


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I would think drinking milk after eating something spicy WONT mix. I would imagine a big ole explosion in the tummy.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Milk totally works.. I chomped into a huge pepper the other day and my mouth was on fire, but as soon as I drank milk, I felt better right away! Usually I have a really high tolerance for hot foods, but dang, that pepper was crazy hot.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

SORTAoff topic here but my brother is in Japan as a foreign exchange student and this is where he went yesterday:
ALL YOU CAN EAT/BUFFET

I hate him so much right now. It's all you can eat Japanese AND korean food and guess how much? $18 bucks. THAT IS NOT RIGHT! I need to go to Japan! I NEED TO! I AM STARVING IN AMERICA!


----------



## bulilitsdad (Nov 19, 2004)

Noriko, I'm with you. I spent almost 5 years in Japan (Yokota Air Base) and totally miss the Sushi houses with their green tea (Ocha) and wasabi (I love wasabi).


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey Bulilitsdad! My cousin is in the Air Force and he use to be stationed there too. I should ask him where he was stationed. He knew about this restaurant too (but he claims it's just ok). My brother said that the Japanese don't eat alot, so if you come in there eating alot, they know you're a foreigner. teehee.

Japanese food is so healthy, I wonder if I'd gain or lose weight if I had to live in Japan. I love wasabi and I love green tea too, but I hate the instant green tea they have at the grocery stores. I love Korean barely and corn tea though! mmmmmm

Btw, Just in case, I'm not Noriko. I have 2 maltese, ButterCloud and Noriko. hehe.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I LOVE japanese food! Since my bf loves it so much, I cook japanese almost everyday. He's more japanese than anybody that I know.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Dec 7 2004, 03:36 AM
> *I LOVE japanese food! Since my bf loves it so much, I cook japanese almost everyday. He's more japanese than anybody that I know.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

do u know any good japnese restaurants around LA?

one of my roommates is japanese and she complains that all the japanese restaurants are americanized and doesnt taste real..

but i heard that theres good japanese restaurants in Torrance..

ButterCLoud ==


> _Originally posted by ButterCloudNoriko_@Dec 7 2004, 03:36 AM
> *I love Korean barely and corn tea though! mmmmmm*


ur more koreanized than me !!!! hahahah

i love korean tea too..but koreans consider it as just water..we drink it so much we just ask for water and they give as the tea coz we drink it so often its called water

does that make sense??


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mee--I get ya! I use to always go to this restaurant (until they changed owners







) and they always served it to us and I never knew what it was. I asked the owner one day and she told me where to find it but I haven't gone yet. I HAVE TO GO. It has no caffeine and it's good for you. MMMMM

My bf took me to this Japanese place that he loves in, I think, Diamond head? Does that sound familiar? I dont know. It's so strange how good my memory is when it comes to food. :/

Mee--Have you seen my picture? People mistaken me for korean all the time. Both my parents are chinese/vietnamese, so I guess I come out looking all crazy! I'm such a mutt. LOLhahaha But seriously, Korean food is sooo goood and sooo tasty. And I love Soju. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

mee, There are so many great places to go to in Torrance.








When I lived in Redondo Beach it was so close to Torrance so I used to go to different restaurants all the time. And it's not Americanized.

My bf and I usually go to little Tokyo on the weekend or go to korea town. There are a few good places in West LA.(near sawtelle)


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 7 2004, 11:25 AM
> *Mee--I get ya!  I use to always go to this restaurant (until they changed owners
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yeah yeah, Diamond Bar, i think thats what ur talking about...hheheh ur memory is good !! u were close enough!!

and yes, i have seen ur photo in ur gallery holding ur babies, u r pretty !! !! u do kinda look korean in a way, like charming quiet , korean girl..

but ur not quiet at all !!!!!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

You guys are making me hungry!!







yum,yum!

When I went Torrance a couple of times for a festival, we went to King's Hawaiian
Reminds me of when I use to go(when I was little) when there was still a restaurant in HI.!

next time in CA., I want to go to Little Tokyo; I haven't been since I was like 7! Talk about back in the day!!


----------

